# GT #41: New Jersey Nets (18-21) @ Phoenix Suns (28-12) - 1/20



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns (28-12) vs New Jersey Nets (18-21) *

*When: Sunday 5PST/8EST
TV: NBA TV/local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Boris Diaw [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Nets Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Jason Kidd [SG] Vince Carter [SF] Richard Jefferson [PF] Josh Boone [C] Sean Williams* 


*Suns last 10* (7-3) 









*Suns have been placed on WAKETHE****UP* ​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Williams sets a career high tonight, anyone disagree? I am actually really interested in seeing how good that kid is. 

NJ Vs PHX is always a good one. Kidd has a bone to pick with PHX after he got traded because of ONE little incident involving his wife and a beatdown supreme.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hey I am going to borrow your opening thread as the Nets dont have one up currently. Thanks in advance

Good luck on the game


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns defense looks a lot better as of recent. Their actually making good rotations.

Boris Diaw has also stepped up. This bolds well for the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 116, Nets 92*

Suns are 3-0 so far on the Wake The **** Up Tour


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Very good game by the Suns. Pleased with Diaw's 14pt 10reb 6ast performance and to see Strawberry get some quality minutes - 10 times the amount Banks got (22mins compared to 2).

Nets rookie forward line of Boone and Williams were held in check. Only 5 offensive rebounds allowed for the Nets, and we grabbed 17 off rebs. Total rebs 48 to 38, a nice change to outrebound a team by so much, and we played our running and shooting game as best we can.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

bircan said:


> Very good game by the Suns.


agreed.




> "We've been playing the way we like to play, offensively and defensively," Bell said. "That's what we need to be doing. We need to be focusing on more than just winning and losing. We have to start doing things the right way and playing the way we need to play -- then the wins will come."


Glad to see that they're addressing the problem.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> *Suns 116, Nets 92*
> 
> Suns are 3-0 so far on the Wake The **** Up Tour


Lol and loving every minute of it ^_^ I was actually suprised the Suns blew them out like this. Btw, the 2 dunks Amare had on Williams were naaaaaaasty, haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We should make a new advisory with different terms. Of course, WTFU being at the top.


----------

